# First good trip of the year



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Got an early start and had to cover a lot of ground but it was worth it. Not the best picture because I was trying to stay in the shade.
Oh and it was a neap tide also


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

dammit man !!!! thats a haul im jealous and in need of some water time


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

What was the average size Mark ?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn fine night right there. The last few times I have went I had to cover several miles to get them.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!! thats a good night.i gotta get back in the water soon.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> What was the average size Mark ?


Overall about 2.25lb 
I had a few that were 3- 3.5


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Overall about 2.25lb
> I had a few that were 3- 3.5


Good average size there Mark.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great job! I was going Thursday night till I fell down and sprained my ankle. Oh well Ill be ready next week.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice haul! Hope I can find em like that at least once this year!!!


----------

